# Hello World



## CINCH (Jul 18, 2003)

JUST LOOKING FOR NEW IDEAS AND HOPEFULLY SOME GOOD ADVICE TO FURTHER MY GOALS.  35 YEAR OLD MALE, I'VE BEEN LIFTING FOR ABOUT 18 MONTHS ON A FIVE DAY PROGRAM.  CURRENTLY 6'2" 205#, 13% BODY FAT, CAN'T SEEM TO GET OUT OF THIS RUT.  MY PROGRAM HAS MAINLY CONSISTED OF PROTEIN POWDERS AND HIGH PROTEIN MEALS ROUGHLY 1 TO 1.5 GRAM PER BODY POUND.  ANY SUGGESTIONS ON OTHER SUPPLEMENTS?
NO RELIABLE TRAINERS IN MY AREA. ?????


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi welcome to IM! 

Turn off your caps lock.


----------



## CINCH (Jul 18, 2003)

will do?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2003)

CINCH welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

Welcome!!!  

If you haven't already, start reading some of the stickies in the training and nutrition sections for ideas... you can always do a search for info on specific topics...

and feel free to post any questions you feel you need hep with!!!


----------



## kuso (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CINCH *_
> will do?



Why the question? lol

Welcome mate


----------

